# M3 beats new RS4 in Evo



## x4att (May 7, 2002)

Evo, a magazine I rate far higher then a certain Mr Clarkson, has just performed a three day back to back extensive test.
The M3 comes out on top, a shame really as I was being tempted back into the Audi brand. May still go for a test drive though!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

x4att said:


> Evo, a magazine I rate far higher then a certain Mr Clarkson, has just performed a three day back to back extensive test.
> The M3 comes out on top, a *shame really *as I was being tempted back into the Audi brand. *May still go for a test drive though*!


I wouldn't let any review whether it be Clarkson or Evo influence you. Evo are as biased towards RWD "drivers cars" as Clarkson is an entertainer.

If you're considering either then you MUST test drive both. Only you know what good points/bad points match your requirements.

p.s. I didn't even have to buy Evo to tell you that result! :roll: :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

p.s. This polo beats M3's :lol:

HERE


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> p.s. This polo beats M3's :lol:
> 
> HERE


My Landy beats that Polo, and it won't start!


----------



## x4att (May 7, 2002)

Nice ;-), I currently have an M3 after the TT and 2x S3's, I tend to only keep cars for 18 months so it will soon be time for a change.
Local dealer getting back to be about finding one to test drive, asked if I really needed to WTF.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Just remember that EVO's flyer is 'The Thrill of Driving'

nuff said...


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> x4att said:
> 
> 
> > Evo, a magazine I rate far higher then a certain Mr Clarkson, has just performed a three day back to back extensive test.
> ...


It may surprise you that EVO still gave the RS4 5 stars. The subtext was that the M3 has always been the daddy and just when Audi get close, BMW go and raise the game with a new one. EVO's criticism was limited to the RS4 losing composure on some surfaces.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> p.s. This polo beats M3's :lol:
> 
> HERE


Followed the link and :-


> Dear Visitor,
> 
> Thank you for coming to look at this now legendary thread. Unfortunately I have had to delete it in fear of exceeding our monthly bandwidth quota
> 
> ...


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

b3ves said:


> It may surprise you that EVO still gave the RS4 5 stars. The subtext was that the M3 has always been the daddy and just when Audi get close, BMW go and raise the game with a new one. EVO's criticism was limited to the RS4 losing composure on some surfaces.


I saw that. Evo is great at what it does but I just find it a little narrow minded. Actually I think it's more a reflection on me (middle aged family man thinking of praticalities etc) than on them. At the end of the day a RWD will be more "Evo" than a AWD car. I don't need to subscribe to know it. :wink:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> At the end of the day a RWD will be more "Evo" than a AWD car.


Don't tell Stu that :wink:

I don't think it's the AWD thing, but rather that Audi still insist on hanging their engines over the front wheels. There's only so much magic you can work on an inherently flawed mechanical layout....


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

That's very true....although the flawed ones always seem to go faster in poor conditions, at least for the ones I've come across. :wink:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> That's very true....although the flawed ones always seem to go faster in poor conditions, at least for the ones I've come across. :wink:


Tell that to an Evo owner..


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

x4att said:


> Evo, a magazine I rate far higher then a certain Mr Clarkson, has just performed a three day back to back extensive test.
> The M3 comes out on top, a shame really as I was being tempted back into the Audi brand. May still go for a test drive though!


Incredible. You're telling us you've been completely put off a car because someone thought that in some way, something else was better?



x4att said:


> Nice ;-), I currently have an M3 after the TT and 2x S3's, I tend to only keep cars for 18 months so it will soon be time for a change.
> Local dealer getting back to be about finding one to test drive, asked if I really needed to WTF.


Oh no, it's ok, it looks like you've been swung back in the opposite direction by a few comments on a forum ;-) At least you're doing the sensible thing now and trying to arrange a test drive!


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

can we make it a CSL thread instead 

surly a CSL will be much quicker on a track than a RS4 as the M3-CS was that good.

Looks like that heavy V8 could be its down fall being that far forward.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

mrdemon said:


> Looks like that heavy V8 could be its down fall being that far forward.


50% right. It is a long way forward but it's not a heavy V8. It weighs the same as the 2.7V6.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

still i love the pic i posted on another thread

and 2 I dont have 54k lol.


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

The [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

mrdemon said:


> Looks like that heavy V8 could be its down fall being that far forward.


Which means the next M3 is in trouble then, right?


----------

